# GTR Nismo R35 REAR WING



## Uzzy_GTR (Aug 22, 2018)

As per title looking for a genuine Nismo GTR wing for my track edition car.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I think you will struggle

I know companies like 4SRC sell carbon copies which are of the highest quality 

People who spend c.£130k on a nismo, will not remove the spoiler and sell it - as the car will lose value massively... 

Might be worth looking at alternative bro...


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Depending on how much you really want one, buy one from Nissan....simples...:thumbsup:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

remember to take the lube... It's gonna hurt


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I've seen replicas for £2394 inc VAT and would expect Nissan to charge more. 

If you can get the part number try amayama. I did a quick search for what i think the par number is (9603089S0A) and from them its in stock but £5,406.21 not including postage and impart TAX.

Personally I'd take more than lube, I'd take a defibrillator as well!


----------



## Uzzy_GTR (Aug 22, 2018)

Blobbish said:


> I've seen replicas for £2394 inc VAT and would expect Nissan to charge more.
> 
> If you can get the part number try amayama. I did a quick search for what i think the par number is (9603089S0A) and from them its in stock but £5,406.21 not including postage and impart TAX.
> 
> Personally I'd take more than lube, I'd take a defibrillator as well!


hmm not sure I want one anymore now


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Uzzy_GTR said:


> hmm not sure I want one anymore now


LMFAO...


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i think you might find Nissan control the sale of some Nismo parts ,and thy will not be available , it might say thy are till you come to actually by them


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

nismoman said:


> i think you might find Nissan control the sale of some Nismo parts ,and thy will not be available , it might say thy are till you come to actually by them


Yes I've seen on Nungen that they are only available for Nismo GTr's and that you will need to contact them prior to purchase.

Anayama is slightly different though, but I cant confirm what you're saying is incorrect either. What I do know is that if you buy the part off of Nissan they will only sell it if you have a Nismo VIN number.

Still. If you're thinking of purchasing one at that price chances are you already have the Nismo.

The replica looks to be of very good quality also using dry carbon.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

There are people on here who have tried to order Nismo parts and Nismo are very selective about what thy make available , all i can say is if you talk to the correct people that tell you how it actually works and not the people that think thy know, it would be a lot easier to understand . there would be no point in a manufacture making a flag ship model if anyone could go and buy all the bits to duplicate it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You need a nismo chassis number and they should ask to see the logbook.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a replica N Attack wing from my project car for sale, still in the box never opened


----------

